# is my mystery snail dead?



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i'll have a picture later, but for now just description.
he's pretty much on his side...and has been for at least a day, but he's not completely in his shell,i can still see some of the goop that is his body.
i put him up on my driftwood the other day and he got off onto the ground within like 10 minutes so that lead me to believe he was a live, but now i'm not sure.
why would he have died?
20 gallon tank, 82 degrees, 0 ammonia, ph stable, i dunno
i have an ivory in my 10 that's been alive for like 6-7 months no problem. might even be longer i forget when i got the tank

thanks


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Snails are a little sensitive but just because he is on his side doeant mean he is dead. if you push on his "door" as i call it, and there is no resistance at all then he is dead, but if there is resistance then he is alive and something could possibly be stressing him out and that would cause him to retreat into his shell.


----------

